# feeling down and out...



## dreamchaser (Oct 11, 2012)

hello buddies......i have just completed my BE ece with 14 arrears from a reputed college.........and im going to reappear for supplies this nov(which is less than a month away) and i really dont know whether i can clear these papers and everytime i sit to prepare i really cant get my concentration and even though i understand things i really cant do well in exam...and i have disappointed my family cos i got pretty good marks in my +2...and started to crumble in studies from 2nd year ..and result is 14 papers...please suggest me ways to clear my papers.....ofc i knw the answer is hardword but still i want some tips not only to clear this papers but also to have cinfidence to face failures...its worth mentioning many of my friends are placed and when i see their stills and updates in fb abt job their fancy lifestyle  it still makes me feel bad...the reason is im from a middle class family and my family depends on me ...........
tnx for ur answer in advance


----------



## aloodum (Oct 11, 2012)

hmm if ur in reputed college and had good marks in +2, i assume you got your place in that reputed place based on your merit. Tum mein kuch to baat hain ! Remember that! Thats it from me. Cheers!!!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

think about the long term, a few so called failures won't really matter
think out clearly what you can do, if it is necessary break down tackling the backlog of all those papers into two years, but do it in those two 
there are many methods of studying, one thing that you can try is 4 one and a half hour sessions distributed throughout the day, making sure you do some different activity in between 
then there's the basics, eat healthy, drink a lot of water, do some rigorous physical activity for a little time of the day, don't waste your time 
delete fakebook, if it helps, you do not need to aspire to any particular lifestyle, don't worry about what other's are doing, focus on your work and what makes you happy 
good luck


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anorion said:


> think about the long term, a few so called failures won't really matter
> think out clearly what you can do, if it is necessary break down tackling the backlog of all those papers into two years, but do it in those two
> there are many methods of studying, one thing that you can try is 4 one and a half hour sessions distributed throughout the day, making sure you do some different activity in between
> then there's the basics, eat healthy, drink a lot of water, do some rigorous physical activity for a little time of the day, don't waste your time
> ...


+1..... BTW U mean Facebook?


----------



## dreamchaser (Oct 11, 2012)

aloodum said:


> hmm if ur in reputed college and had good marks in +2, i assume you got your place in that reputed place based on your merit. Tum mein kuch to baat hain ! Remember that! Thats it from me. Cheers!!!



yea got 1100 in +2 i dont knw hindi please reply in english


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> +1..... BTW U mean Facebook?



Anyway they both are same!
@OP: As your name, chase your dreams and one day you will reach what you've destined for. 
Anorion told much of the things, that everyone would say.

Now you got the time and use it constructively. Split the subjects and schedule a day or two for each.
If there are 10 chapters, be confident in the matters of atleast 5. 

Now its the time for you to really PUSH HARD! Just this time and you will be happy forever.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

delete your facebook account.


----------



## Renny (Oct 13, 2012)

Not VTU? Arrears is a common thing in Engineering, 35 marks(if that's the minimum) is definitely doable.

Job? Anyone can get a job dude! Strengthen your core areas and prepare well for Aptitude etc. What you don't have in marks make up in other areas.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 13, 2012)

Delete your fb account. problem solved. Its about yourself, and not looking at others. Remember that.


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2012)

and dont forget to disconnect ur internet connection when exams are near.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 15, 2012)

Some suggestions , if you may like .. 
1. Don't take burden on mind ..try to console yourself 
2. Do some exercise to keep cool 
3.Disconnect the internet 
4.Make a time table ... act like a clock 
5.In one day study 2-3 subjects if u can
6.first finish easy subjects ...give good  take time on tough subject


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

I think OP is already started concentrating on his studies. 
That's why no replies. Lets all be alright!


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2012)

dreamchaser said:


> hello buddies......i have just completed my BE ece with 14 arrears from a reputed college.........and im going to reappear for supplies this nov(which is less than a month away) and i really dont know whether i can clear these papers and everytime i sit to prepare i really cant get my concentration and even though i understand things i really cant do well in exam...and i have disappointed my family cos i got pretty good marks in my +2...and started to crumble in studies from 2nd year ..and result is 14 papers...please suggest me ways to clear my papers.....ofc i knw the answer is hardword but still i want some tips not only to clear this papers but also to have cinfidence to face failures...its worth mentioning many of my friends are placed and when i see their stills and updates in fb abt job their fancy lifestyle  it still makes me feel bad...the reason is im from a middle class family and my family depends on me ...........
> tnx for ur answer in advance


Don't get dishearten people face difficulty in their life at sometime.For study do one thing divide your paper and time so that you can study all papers in limited time. 
Do some exercise which will keep you charged and happy through out day.and Don't use Facebook It will do more harm than good you can use Google talk or Skype If you want to communicate with anybody.Don't talk unnecessarily with anybody especially relatives They put more salt in your wound than to motivate you.
Give Importance to you father,mother.Try to keep them happy at all time.

Since you have done well in +2 You will do a very good job. And Don't be too much depended on anybody.Just do what you like and don't do anything forcefully.
Cheers!!


----------



## mastervk (Oct 16, 2012)

Better to give some examples from my college..
one guy got 4 backs in a single semester and he was told that he will not be allowed to attend next year.Somehow he managed to convince management and cleared all backs(along with few backs of previous years)He had good logical skill and communication skill.He got a good job.
Another guy in same situation later scored more than 98% in gate and got good job.
one of my friend took 7 years to complete B Tech(if might be 6 yrs if that is the maximum) .He also is working now.

If you are in reputed college you must be capable.Don't feel disappointed.Work hard and don't worry about what others are doing.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2012)

aloodum said:
			
		

> i assume you got your place in that reputed place based on your merit.



There is no such thing as merit in India. Those entrance exams hardly determine merit.

The fact of the matter is that everyone who enters BE is in the same boat. If you have had problems, concentrate hard, think about the future, forget about the computer for a while and study hard. And remember always your current situation, for it will do you good to know no matter how big heights you reach, you are no better than anyone else.



			
				dreamchaser said:
			
		

> it still makes me feel bad...the reason is im from a middle class family and my family depends on me ...........



Never ever feel bad, it will only hold you back. Had I felt bad that people who had far less skill than me got into Computer Science and Electronics streams in 11th and B.E. because of marks in a stupid entrance test, I'd never have reached this far. I made it on my own, with no coaching, no guidance, and only my strength of will and dedication to go on. I had the lowest 12th score in my class, and was one of the top 10 ranks going out. That's how it is. Give it your best shot and don't think about others. The rest will come to you.

I didn't study in a reputed college, I went in via donation.....and I'm the only guy in my class who came that far with good marks despite getting in via donation. At this point I realized that all this means nothing; you have to concentrate on finishing up and getting a job, and you'll only be able to do what you're good at. The sooner you realize you are all the same; the better you'll feel about everything.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 17, 2012)

I understand that seeing your friends enjoy their life might piss you off. But you need to realize that you too can get into their shoes pretty soon. When you do get there, you'll look back at your current stage and have a good laugh. Trust me. It is not the end of the world. There are many more who are in far worse situations than you.
Do realize that it is the remaining papers that are in between you and your dreams. It'll take time, energy and a hell lot of patience and concentration to clear them. But it'll all work out well in the end.


----------



## dreamchaser (Oct 18, 2012)

tnx everybody it was really nice 2 see ur replies...feeling better now and imgoing to start at full pace from now on ..its my first post in TD...raelly feels gud 2 see ur replies..will get in tough with u after nov exam  tnx buddies ...god bless


----------



## dreamchaser (Feb 14, 2013)

hi all...wrote 14 exams and the result were out yesterday...cleared 9 of them still 5 more to go


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 14, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> hi all...wrote 14 exams and the result were out yesterday...cleared 9 of them still 5 more to go


 Best of Luck


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2013)

woot. good luck.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> hi all...wrote 14 exams and the result were out yesterday...cleared 9 of them still 5 more to go


Great, see? Everything turned out ok


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> hi all...wrote 14 exams and the result were out yesterday...cleared 9 of them still 5 more to go


Power of +ve thinking!


----------



## dreamchaser (Feb 17, 2013)

thanx 

yea almost still 5 more to go....currently working in a BPO

 thanx bro yea still focused


----------



## polisky (Feb 19, 2013)

Fellow let me tell you one thing that this will not go forever. What have I understood form your post is you are just afraid of failure. Fear of failure is the biggest cause of failure in one's life. Another thing will be very useful in this regard that no one can motivate you best but you are. Just concentrate on your exams and focus on what you have learned so that you may know what you need to learn more. Do not feel anxious and be confident what you know.


----------



## makwanamilan96 (Apr 15, 2013)

Same condition here but don't get afraid .
prepare well and re appear 
best luck


----------



## dreamchaser (Apr 16, 2013)

makwanamilan96 said:


> Same condition here but don't get afraid .
> prepare well and re appear
> best luck



thanx a lot mate..my xam starts by this month end..gud luck for u as well


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

^ All the best, buddy.


----------



## dreamchaser (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi Anybody around still?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow.. quite old thread.
I am still around. But I didn't participate in this thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2020)

dreamchaser said:


> Hi Anybody around still?


Same reply as I posted in the other thread:
That was quite a necro-bump & in a good way which is rare.  What are you doing now?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2020)

dreamchaser said:


> Hi Anybody around still?


Wow, I didn't even see the date. Yeah, we are still here. What about you? How are you feeling now?


----------



## dreamchaser (Sep 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Wow, I didn't even see the date. Yeah, we are still here. What about you? How are you feeling now?


Compared to what i was feeling back then i am feeling way better hehe. But yeah there are newer things to worry about now.  Once in a while i do regret making some of the decision of the past but yeah we all do mistakes. One thing i have learnt is there will be always somethings or the other to be worried about. But worrying about things dont really help much. Mostly it affects and even make the things bad for us.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2020)

^True. Saw your post in other thread also, happy that you are doing good now. Welcome back!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice you're back where are you working currently?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Do you have any advice for a guy with 24 arrears? (Till 3rd year)


Would clear them. Maybe 3 per and 5 in the summer semester. I really won't recommend the prospect of dropping out, especially after 3 years. 

Otherwise, IGNOU or similar institute definitely is an option if you feel you can work better there. 

Also, How many subjects did you have in 3 years to get 24 arrears in(if you don't mind) ? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Do you have any advice for a guy with 24 arrears? (Till 3rd year)


Clear them.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> We have 6 per sem, so 34 subjects till the 6th semester.
> Need to complete the course within a 6 year time period, and I'm already in the 5th year plus I have to worry about my 7th and 8th sem.
> So in conclusion I have to clear 24+6+4 subjects over the next 4 semesters. (WE can only write even/odd sem arrears on respective semesters.



Which year are you in currently?Have you completed 4 years and having arrears left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Currently in 4th year, but I had to take a year off.



So you have to clear 34 arrears in 2 years right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yep 10 regular + 24 backlogs.


which college and stream?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Computer science, KTU


I would also worry about your choice of stream because this many arrears/backlogs indicate no interest/weak foundation in computer science stream. Maybe start preparing for govt jobs exams(if your 10th/12th class maths is good) or something not related to your stream.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2020)

^That is good advice.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't know how your exams are conducted but if they are spread apart, it is doable. 
Try to take up hard subjects first in your preparation. 
No other way other than the straight road buddy, its gonna be tough as nails but doable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

TechnoBOY said:


> Nah im interested in cs..tbh its all on me...
> Mostly never showed up for exams and skipped a lot of classes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Probably because of lack of interest and indifference I feel...

Reading tech and being interested in tech is one thing but I can say from personal preference, studying for a CS degree and preparing for exams to appear is whole another ballgame. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Probably because of lack of interest and indifference I feel...
> 
> Reading tech and being interested in tech is one thing but I can say from personal preference, studying for a CS degree and preparing for exams to appear is whole another ballgame.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Yeah i agree being tech savvy is one thing and good at cs is another I faced very much problem in data structures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2020)

Don't want to discourage you @TechnoBOY but you will really need to put your head down to prepare and clear these backlogs. It won't be easy, and will need a lot of mental fortitude.

Heck if there's something you don't understand from a CS subject, shoot me a DM and I can try and explain it if I can. But yes it will take a lot of time and effort from your side also to clear.

Good luck 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamchaser (Oct 19, 2020)

@TechnoBOY i would advise you to sincerely study and if you study with concentration it is really doable. I really regret because i was such a capable student but just due to lack of guts and depression i failed miserably back then


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2020)

^good name. site drop down takes to courses where few buttons were useless, the curriculum isnt there. seems like testing application code was added in live code without any approval from QAs. May be you could fix those and then change the name to utterfix?


----------

